

Using MySQL as a NoSQL - A story for exceeding 750,000 qps on a commodity server - mcantor
http://yoshinorimatsunobu.blogspot.com/2010/10/using-mysql-as-nosql-story-for.html

======
morgo
What's interesting about this article now, is the feature is (more or less)
going mainline in MySQL 5.6, except the API will be the standard memcached
protocol and not the handler socket API in the linked article.

See: [http://dev.mysql.com/tech-resources/articles/nosql-to-
mysql-...](http://dev.mysql.com/tech-resources/articles/nosql-to-mysql-with-
memcached.html)

~~~
jswinghammer
I'm not surprised they went with memcached since PHP and most other languages
have the client code written.

~~~
morgo
Yes, I agree 100%.

There is a downside however. memcached is very much for hash-structures (point
lookups only). InnoDB is a B+tree, so it can do ranged reads as well.

------
watmough
This is awesome. I assume it could be applied to the most frequent queries run
by common MySQL apps like WordPress to support much increased load, whilst not
being forced to employ memcached.

------
jswinghammer
I've had good luck using MySQL as the data source of record (setup in a NoSQL
style InnoDB table) and then having a Membase cluster which supports
replication between different servers. I will probably start using the
MySQL/memcache features to play around with them but I don't really see a
compelling reason to do so considering that I probably execute less than 10
queries a day against the MySQL version of our caches. I use deflate to
decrease the size of my caches so they only really use maybe 2 GB of memory.

------
jbyers
Duplicate of <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1886137> from October 2010.

Edit: submissions have identical URLs. Is there something wrong with HN's de-
duping system?

~~~
there
i like hn's method of detecting duplicate urls, in that it will allow a
reposted URL after some months. content at old URLs can change, discussion can
be different given recent information, and new users can see things they may
have missed before.

it would be nice to automatically see links to previous discussions for a link
before submitting (for the submitter) and after submitting (for users), but
there are probably more important features in news.arc to (never) get
implemented.

------
MostAwesomeDude
I don't like how this article frames MySQL vs. NoSQL as the important battle.
There _are_ other SQL databases besides MySQL, and there's lots of variation
in the various NoSQL offerings.

~~~
hoop
I'm going to agree with you and take it a step further: MySQL vs NoSQL
shouldn't even BE a battle. Pick whatever technology or software is right for
your application. If you're choosing sides on any other basis, you're losing.

~~~
lwat
The problem is that there's no agreement on which applications suit one or the
other technology better. NoSQL proponents act like most startups should just
use NoSQL by default and the SQL guys say the exact opposite. So who really
knows which technology is right for your application?

